# Steroids being detected through blood tests



## djk80 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Quick question one of the jobs Im applying for says that they have a physical as well as medical exam to look for illegal substances....

for a dbol/test e cycle. How long does it stay in the system? Or how long would I have before my last cycle before I'm tested

The physical and exam is more to make sure we arent on any recreational or party drugs...weed, coke etc (ie im not in a competition where they are specifically looking for performance enhancers) but I asked about steriods and the girl said they do test for them. But she didn't sound too confident. However even if they dont, I really dont think she would tell me steroids are ok neways...

but regardless if I want to play it safe.....suggestions?


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 24, 2010)

At least you didn't do Deca


----------



## djk80 (Dec 24, 2010)

Actually havent started any cycle but am just curious if its a couple months or year or what...and im sure there are things I can do to help clean out my system before the test and kinda prep for it but just wondering in general if anyone has any knowledge about this


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 24, 2010)

i heard steroid tests r like $800 and no job will do one unless ur a pro boxer and the fight is for thousands/millions of dollars. low level amatuer fights/tournaments cant afford to do steroid tests for everyone

the weed coke herione tests r only 50 dollars. jobs r willing to do that cuz thats less than 1 weeks pay. 800 probly wont be less than 1 weeks pay.


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 24, 2010)

and they usually only do urine samples anyway. a blood test is only for something serious..

piss tests the stuff is detectable for a shorter amount of time dbol is like 3 days. test e is 3 weeks.

blood test dbol would be about 3 weeks detectable and the test e would be detectable about 3 months after last pin. i would of course allow for double the amount of time if i KNEW i was def getting a blood test. 

i probly wouldnt even take a blood test for a job. thats too invasive really. a urine test is more likely


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 24, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> i heard steroid tests r like $800 and no job will do one unless ur a pro boxer and the fight is for thousands/millions of dollars. low level amatuer fights/tournaments cant afford to do steroid tests for everyone
> 
> the weed coke herione tests r only 50 dollars. jobs r willing to do that cuz thats less than 1 weeks pay. 800 probly wont be less than 1 weeks pay.



Not even natural bodybuilding shows do blood test unless they have a substantial suspicion that the competitor is using enhancement drugs. Usually they just do the polygraph test. Its a lot cheaper but if you are a good liar you can get away with cheating.( unless you look like jay cutler and you enter a natural show lol)


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 25, 2010)

Nothing to worry about.
They will be looking for other substances.
Steroids are fine.
Got tested for the Commando's the found nothing.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 25, 2010)

They do not test for roids. They only test for recreational drugs for insurance purposes. Someone already said this but it's really expensive for roid tests. I was tested countless times for a variety of things during times I used ph and test. Unless you're a professional athlete I wouldn't worry about it. Plus, in the very very slight chance they do test for roids and it's an office or construction job, just say you're using performance enhancers and your production will increase lol.


----------



## djk80 (Dec 25, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> They do not test for roids. They only test for recreational drugs for insurance purposes. Someone already said this but it's really expensive for roid tests. I was tested countless times for a variety of things during times I used ph and test. Unless you're a professional athlete I wouldn't worry about it. Plus, in the very very slight chance they do test for roids and it's an office or construction job, just say you're using performance enhancers and your production will increase lol.




Kk thanks for the help guys! Yeah I figured even if they did have a way of detecting anything they wouldnt have clear indication on what I was taking....or even if they had suspissions I would just say Im taking supplements and I don't know whats in them. But that was worst case scenario.

Thanks guys !


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 25, 2010)

djk80 said:


> Kk thanks for the help guys! Yeah I figured even if they did have a way of detecting anything they wouldnt have clear indication on what I was taking....or even if they had suspissions I would just say Im taking supplements and I don't know whats in them. But that was worst case scenario.
> 
> Thanks guys !



Lol...the typical "I don't know what was in the supps" excuse. Hey it works for pro athletes. Personally, when a pro athlete gets popped for performance enhancers say they were given supps from their trainer and didn't know what was in them, I never believe them. Do you really believe a pro athelete who makes millions doesn't know exactly what they put in their body? If I had a several million dollar contract for the performance of my body, I most def would know what's in those pills or injections I take, but that's just me.


----------



## LAM (Dec 25, 2010)

steroid tests are very expensive, never heard of any company in the private sector ever paying for them.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 25, 2010)

Even in athletic competitions they don't test for metabolites of substances unless someone popped positive on a ratio test. They first measure the testosterone to epitestosterone ratio.Anything more than 4-1 will send up red flags.That is one of the ways balco got away with what they were doing for so long, Victor Conti devised a way to mask the ratio test,or at least that was the govts excuse.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2010)

they looking for real drug pain killers coke smack candy stick weed chiba stuff like that


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah they wont test you. 


And weed isn't a real drug.


----------



## Phetamine (Dec 25, 2010)

Standard 10 point + alcohol drug tests for employments do not check for steroids.


----------



## theryano (Dec 25, 2010)

I took one once, and when the doc came back in he said " You dont have to tell me but if you do it will be kept strictly between me and you...are you taking any kind of steroid ? " i said no why? he said "well the amount of protein in your system is greatly higher then normal people"...so i say..well i drink six protein shakes a day and eat 4 cans of tuna, a dozen eggs and a lb of chicken..would that do it ?  he says " oh my goodness that is way to much protein intake...not sure if he believed me or not...but he gave me a speech about eating right and then dropped it. That was in 2005...took several tests since and never heard a word. Hope his helps.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 25, 2010)

theryano said:


> I took one once, and when the doc came back in he said " You dont have to tell me but if you do it will be kept strictly between me and you...are you taking any kind of steroid ? " i said no why? he said "well the amount of protein in your system is greatly higher then normal people"...so i say..well i drink six protein shakes a day and eat 4 cans of tuna, a dozen eggs and a lb of chicken..would that do it ?  he says " oh my goodness that is way to much protein intake...not sure if he believed me or not...but he gave me a speech about eating right and then dropped it. That was in 2005...took several tests since and never heard a word. Hope his helps.



You should have farted to make your story more believable. Lol


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 25, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> Even in athletic competitions they don't test for metabolites of substances unless someone popped positive on a ratio test. They first measure the testosterone to epitestosterone ratio.Anything more than 4-1 will send up red flags.That is one of the ways balco got away with what they were doing for so long, Victor Conti devised a way to mask the ratio test,or at least that was the govts excuse.



I think you mean Pat Arnold


----------



## medic83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I really think like the others said.... devils lettuce and nose candy.  Blood test cost wayyyy too much.  Urine alalysis is all they really do.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> they looking for real drug pain killers coke smack candy stick weed chiba stuff like that


 
there is a urine test for jews apparently . . . those fkkers cant hide no moar


----------



## Gotjays (Dec 29, 2010)

if you are on steriods you will not show positive if you take urine drug test for a job?


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 29, 2010)

Gotjays said:


> if you are on steriods you will not show positive if you take urine drug test for a job?


no they will not show too expensive


----------



## BigBird (Dec 29, 2010)

If you're applying for a job in LE, they'll do urinalysis as well as blood test and could possibly check for aas; especially if they're suspicious.  Other than LE, you should be gtg.  No worries.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 10, 2011)

Ananyaexports said:


> ananyaexports.com Ananya Exports is exclusively focused on Manufacturers granite Monuments processing for value-added exports.



Ban this fucking twat !


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 14, 2011)

Bumping this thread.

I have got a drug test for the forces coming up soon.
I have been running Proviron i know you can detect this is your piss so would they ?
Or does there test just come up negative for other substances such as Cannabis Ecstasy coke ect.


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## BigBird (Jan 14, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Bumping this thread.
> 
> I have got a drug test for the forces coming up soon.
> I have been running Proviron i know you can detect this is your piss so would they ?
> Or does there test just come up negative for other substances such as Cannabis Ecstasy coke ect.


 
I took my full medical at MEPS while I was on gear and they only checked for recreational/street drugs.  You're gtg brother.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 14, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I took my full medical at MEPS while I was on gear and they only checked for recreational/street drugs.  You're gtg brother.



Thanks man.
Was a little bit on edge when i saw that proviron could be detected from a piss test.


----------



## summerbody143 (Oct 29, 2013)

hi! can i ask you guys something? im applying for an american visa but they need to do a physical examination im just wondering if they could detect testoviron in my urine or in my blood. Would this be a problem?


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Steroid testing is an easy and cheap (150.00) urinalysis test and just about everything you can think of is on an AAS panel test.  You have to ask what panel drug test are they running on you to know if AAS will show up.


----------



## summerbody143 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi I just wanna know if having roids (testoviron) prior to physical examination would be a problem?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Oct 30, 2013)

Most companies perform a DISA 5, 9 or 10 panel drug screen. I send my employees for a 9 panel that covers recreational drugs and commonly abused prescription drugs. Steroids will not show up in any of these tests. 


? A typical urine or hair five panel test includes: Marijuana (THC), Cocaine (COC), Amphetamine (AMP), Opiates (OPI) and Phencyclidine (PCP)
? A typical urine ten panel test adds the following to the five panel: Benzodiazepines (BZO), Propoxyphene (PPX), Barbiturates (BAR), Methadone (MTD) and Methaqualone (MTQ)


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 30, 2013)

For steroids to show through a urinalysis you have to have a steroid panel test, period. There is no possible way anyone here can say with 100% certainty whether you are getting tested for that. Simply ask what they are testing for at the test facility...or ask your employer if you dare...


----------

